# Wow, aptly named fight of the week!



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.hdnetfights.com/fightoftheweek.php

Enjoy!


----------



## PictonMA (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow!

Thanks Tez


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks! That made me happy.


----------



## donna (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, some amazing escapes there, they both have great flexibilty and a very high pain threshold. Did I hear right? one of them was hit by a car and almost had to have his arm amputated? then to come back and do this!!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll find out more about Bogdan, he fights out of the Netherlands and has only been training 2/3 years. It was a Dutch fighter who sent me the link.


----------



## K831 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yowza... good stuff.


----------



## AJPerry (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW... maybe the doctors put a steel joint in his arm after the car accident.

Definately the best ground fight I've seen possibly ever, thanks for the link.  Will keep an eye out for that guy in more fights.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 26, 2008)

wow!


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 27, 2008)

I watched the fight of the week and was wondering what everyone was talking about...

Oh!  It's now the second on the list.  AMAZING!  I had to call all my family over to watch!

Thanks for posting this.  I'll have to link to that site!


----------

